# The Different Types Of Golf Bags And Which Ones Are Best



## NikosCC

> Getting a good golf bag isnt the end of the world. At most a good or bad golf bag can only indirectly effect your golf game. So when choosing a golf bag there are a few things you need to consider. First thing, will you be using a caddie? Because if you're planning to, that will change a lot of factors when deciding which kind of bag to go with. Another big factor includes how much time you'll be spending driving around in a golf cart, as some bags are made to be heavier and to hold more stuff.
> 
> So here are the major categories of golf bags. You have the staff bag, the travel bag, and the cart bag. Now, they will sometimes go by different names, but we will explain the features of each and you should be able to tell the different names by the features. We'll start with the most common bag. The staff bag is the most popular golf bag because of how they are built, and some of the other features associated with them. As far as other names staff bags are called, the second most common name is tour bag. No matter what you call it, these bags are built equipped to hold your standard 14 golf clubs, plus they typically have other built in roo for all your extra stuff you gotta haul around. This bag is a good choice for those of you that have a caddie, as it can get pretty heavy depending on how many things you load it up with.
> 
> For those of you that dont have, or dont want, a caddie, you're probably gonna want to go with the golf travel bag. These golf bags are perfect for the golfer that is always on the go. This bag is ideal for you if you plan on carrying your own golf bag around the course all day. And it should go without saying, but if you plan on traveling, then this would be the perfect for you. Not only are they smaller, so they are easier to carry, but they are usually a lot cheaper then the golf staff bag. The only downside to these bags is of course the lack of room. You will have to pack light when going with the travel golf bag.
> 
> The last common golf bag out there is the cart golf bag. The golf bags are designed to be lugged around in a cart so they are usually a little more stout then the tour bag. These bags will also carry a little more, which causes them to be a little heavier, hence the cart. The nice thing about these bags is that it is usually a lot easier to stay organized, which can come in handy out on the links. As far as price goes, the cart golf bags are usually competitively priced, and as long as you shop around, you can find really good deals most of the time.


Source-The Different Types Of Golf Bags And Which Ones Are Best


----------



## Surtees

I have a staff bag/tour bag that I won in a raffle I'm not lucky enough to have a caddy but I use a three wheeler push/pull cart which makes this bag quiet user friendly for my needs.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I have a staff bag/tour bag that I won in a raffle I'm not lucky enough to have a caddy but I use a three wheeler push/pull cart which makes this bag quiet user friendly for my needs.


Luke: I think for players like us we need a bag that is versitile in two areas; 1. to put on a pull cart or buggy. 2. Another is for carring when you want to walk. All I need is room for the necessary weapons, ammo and clothing in the bag. the bags I see the pros with I'd be having another heart attack by the second tee


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Luke: I think for players like us we need a bag that is versitile in two areas; 1. to put on a pull cart or buggy. 2. Another is for carring when you want to walk. All I need is room for the necessary weapons, ammo and clothing in the bag. the bags I see the pros with I'd be having another heart attack by the second tee


The thing there is Bob I have youth on my side and I only really carry my bag from my shed to my car and the I get it out of my boot and put it straight on my cart so it works for me.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> The thing there is Bob I have youth on my side and I only really carry my bag from my shed to my car and the I get it out of my boot and put it straight on my cart so it works for me.


I forgot that Aussie Bags are genuine marsupial bound leather pouches tail stand optional


----------



## Surtees

It's great when you can get them to just bounce along behind you.


----------



## marwin24

i have nike cart bag


----------



## Surtees

I think I want to change to a cart bag. My reason for this is ease of use my current staff bag is quiet bulky and doesnt sit the nicest on my cart. So the I think I want a new cart bag that will sit nicley on my cart. Unless any of you want to come and live in Australia just to be my caddie?


----------



## 373

I have two bags and when I sell one, will probably grab some new features on another.

My stand bag is a Titleist model with more than adequate room for my clubs, rain suit, balls and gloves and a water bottle. It also has a softly lined pocket for valuables. I can't walk the course with my knee problems, so I don't carry it, but it's handy to set up on the range when I just go to hit balls. Otherwise, I just put it on a cart.

I also have an Ogio cart bag. The opening for clubs is barely bigger than my Titleist bag, but it has the Woode design arrangement for the clubs. Basically, that means it has a few slots for woods down one side and separated areas for the irons and a putter slot. It has a bit more pocket space on the outside perimeter of the bag, not that I really need it.

There are two features you see on bags that I really like. One, a sleeve through the bag for the umbrella, instead of the loop and tie string. I've broken a couple umbrellas while bouncing over something on the course and having the umbrella flop out of the little loop at the bottom, then dragging behind the cart.

The second feature, a sign of the times I suppose, is the cooler pocket. Most cart bags made these days have this lined pocket that will keep a cold drink cold, or a hot drink hot. I don't care so much about drinks so much. I'll buy them from the girl on the cart and support the course that way. Unfortunately, they don't sell anything to eat that is good for you. I'd like one of the cooler pockets to keep some granola bars or some apples and bananas cold. Of course, I could spend $15 and buy a little six pack cooler like my wife uses for a lunch box.


----------



## old zeke

Yesterday I picked up an bagboy revolver bag. it will be taking the place of my sunmountain C-130 bag,which is a smoking bag, but I got fed up with the clubs being backwards when i hopped on a cart for mens league.I ride on league nights because play can be very slow,but the rest of the time I prefer to walk pushing a sunmountain cart.That and I only have 5 bags..


----------



## broken tee

What is the right bag? The one I use for walking and the cart has the pockets I need with the exception of carrying hot or cold beverages. I'm mis-using the bag since its not designed for cart use. Now that I have the ticker in working order I'll be walking more.

Zeke good to have you back keep sharing your wisdom with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Yes can we find the perfect bag??? that is the question I'm currently looking for a cart bag to switch from a staff bag as that staff bag doesn't sit on the cart well and I keep asking for someone to come to Australia and be my caddie but no has offer to yet....


----------



## broken tee

Luke you rouge you. you know how bad I want to come to the land of OZ. yet you keep stickin it to me and stickin it to me, and stickin it to me, and stickin it to me. and stickin it to me.and stickin it to me,and stickin it to me, and stickin it to me,and stickin it to me, and stickin it to me, and stickin it to me. is this enough? and stickin it to me, and stickin it to me,and stickin it to meand stickin it to me,and stickin it to me. :cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees

Sorry Bob I'll try not to stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, stick it to you, as much


----------

